# Misfire Detection - How do I turn on?



## TripleDuble (Aug 20, 2004)

Pretty new to my VAG-Com and don't want to screw anything up.
I got some misfires the other day and want to turn on the counters for individual cylinders. This is a tuned KVW2000 engine controler on a 2004 VW R32. Also, yes I searched, both here and Google.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the help and heres the stats:
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Control Module Part Number: 022 906 032 EG
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 5626
Software Coding: 0000132
Work Shop Code: WSC 65728


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Misfire Detection - How do I turn on? (TripleDuble)*

I'm not sure I understand your question. Misfire detection is something that is turned on and off by the ECU, not by a scan tool.


----------



## TripleDuble (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Misfire Detection - How do I turn on? ([email protected])*

Andy,
Thank you for the reply. I don't have it in front of me now but there are groups that are supposed to serve as counters, one for each cylinder (6), incrementing up which each misfire detection. There is also a field in the same measurement block(s) that is titled Misfire Detection (Enabled/Disabled). It says Disabled in mine, and the counters always read 0, despite codes that say things like Multiple Misfire - MIL on. I assumed I could turn this function on, but don't like venturing into the "non-safe" side of VAG-Com functions unless I know what I'm doing.
Do you still understand this to be a hard coding, or is there some way I can turn on those counters?
Thank you either way.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Misfire Detection - How do I turn on? (TripleDuble)*

The misfire recognition is only active above a certain rpm threshold, and the 4th field in these blocks tell you the current status. Try to push the rpm at standstill and check if yours does change from disabled to enabled.


----------



## TripleDuble (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Misfire Detection - How do I turn on? (Theresias)*

I'll give that a try, Thanks!


----------



## TripleDuble (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Misfire Detection - How do I turn on? (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The misfire recognition is only active above a certain rpm threshold, and the 4th field in these blocks tell you the current status. Try to push the rpm at standstill and check if yours does change from disabled to enabled.










That didn't work. I tried up to 5000 rpm. Maybe it's load or throttle pos. based? That would make more sense to me.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Detection - How do I turn on? (TripleDuble)*


_Quote »_This is a tuned KVW2000 engine controler on a 2004 VW R32.

Drive the car. Log the group in question. See if it's *ever* enabled.
Have you considered the possibility that whomever did your "tuning" may have altered the misfire detection? I'm not saying this is the case, but you may want to ask them.
-Uwe-


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Misfire Detection - How do I turn on? (Uwe)*

...and make sure the engine is warm.


----------



## TripleDuble (Aug 20, 2004)

I'll try logging it on my way home from work. I always wait until the engine is fully warmed to rev it above 2500 rpm. Tuning is by Garrett (GIAC) and my dealer didn't think it had been altered, but is checking for me.
Also, just because I got a misfire doesn't mean it was the "tuning" that did it. I had a vacuum leak that was my own doing. The issue has been resolved but I'd still like to find an answer to the misfire detection for future use.
Thank you all for the help. I'll post the results of the logging soon.


----------



## green golf (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (TripleDuble)*

the misfire counter is 08, read value block, group # 14, all cyl; # 15 cyl # 1-3; #16 cyl #4-6 try it cold. your more likely to find misfires there.
.


----------

